#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  33 Facts about guys every girl should know.. ;-)

## Sakshi Dutta

1. Guys don't actually look after good-looking girls. they prefer neat and  presentable girls.

2. Guys  hate flirts.

3.When a  guy says he doesn't understand you, it simply means you're not thinking the way  he is.

4. Guys  may be flirting around all day but before they go to sleep, they always think  about the girl they truly care about .

5. When a  guy really likes you, he'll disregard all your bad  characteristics.

6. Guys  go crazy over a girl's smile.

7. Guys  will do anything just to get the girl's attention.

8. When  you touch a guy's heart, there's no turning back.

9. When a  girl says "no", a guy hears it as "try again tomorrow".
..... so  true.

10. You  have to tell a guy what you really want before he gets the message  clearly.

11. Guys  love their moms.

12. A guy  would sacrifice his money for lunch just to get you a couple of  roses.

13. A guy  often thinks about the girl who likes him. But this doesn't mean that the guy  likes her.

14. You  can never understand him unless you listen to him.

15. If a  guy tells you he loves you once in a lifetime. He does.

16.  Beware. Guys can make gossips scatter through half of the face of the earth  faster than girls can.

17. Like  Eve, girls are guys' weaknesses.

18. Guys  are very open about themselves.

19. It's  good to test a guy first before you believe him. But don't let him wait that  long.

20. Guys  hate it when their clothes get dirty. Even a small dot.

21. Guys  really admire girls that they like even if they're not that much  pretty.

22. If a  guy tells you about his problems, he just needs someone to listen to him. You  don't need to give advice ... very true.
--ths is  situational☺_LOL☺
23. A  usual act that proves that the guy likes you is when he teases  you.
24. Guys  can keep secrets that girls tell them.

25. Guys  think too much.

26. Guys  fantasies are unlimited.

27.  Girls' height doesn't really matter to a guy but her weight does! ... very  true.
28. Guys  tend to get serious with their relationship and become too possessive. So watch  out girls!!!

29. Guys  are more talkative than girls are especially when the topic is about  girls.

30. You  can truly say that a guy has good intentions if you see him praying  sometimes.

31. If a  guy says you're beautiful, that guy likes you.

32. Guys  hate girls who overreact.

33. Guys  love you more than you love them IF they are serious in your  relationships.





  Similar Threads: The best way to propose a girl Do not judge a girl by... A boy to a Girl Love letter Apoor boy loved a rich girl Should you marry a CA Girl??!! - For FuN!

----------


## ilovescience.dev

so true 
hehehe

----------


## aishwarya

nice!!

----------


## rishi

bekar......BQwas..

----------


## Saumya

[MENTION=2058]rishi[/MENTION] - what's bakwaas in this..?? this is a good share..

----------


## aaron

Girls are nothing know about the Guys....

----------


## [FE].Zatak

true  true   xD

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Agian a girl explaining boys... nice and somewhat true :):

----------


## vrishtisingh

Nice share....and exceptions are everywhere......

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

nice share .... :(rofl):  ... ...    :(rofl): .............

----------


## Shubham1305

Nice one...  :(nod):   :(nod):

----------


## sanjitsihag

Though it's a good share, being a guy I agree at some points in the above post, but in some of them I have to say are definitely not true at all.


________________
*Hardware Ireland*

----------


## Leonie

*30 Things GUYS should know about GIRLS!*

 A female friend of mine forced me to put this one here  ok here it is..

 1. Whatever you do, don't just show up at their house...they run around in their underwear just like we do.
 2. DON'T CHEAT ON THEM. It may seem foolproof, but girls tell each  other everything about everything. Trust me, they WILL find out and you  will be mud.
 3. Beware of every single male relative and all guy friends. Any of  them would kick your ass at the drop of a hat, and a lot of them  wouldn't even wait for the damn hat.
 4. NEVER miss an opportunity to tell them they're beautiful.
 5. DON'T refuse to kiss in front of your friends. If they laugh at you, it's because they're jealous.
 6. If they slap you hard, you deserved it.

----------


## muskan sidhu

truelly said lines

----------


## erjala sunil

it's very nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Peyushkumar31

They all seems really true facts. From where do you got that?

----------


## ammusonu

so so true... seems like u hv done done phd on boys feelings  :P:

----------


## srinivas71438

this is nice
and also boys are ABCDEFG
but girls are GFEDCBA

----------


## EvolutionX

Female P.O.V
Interesting though.

----------


## amitshrvst

very true...
nicely justified by a girl about a guy :(rofl):

----------


## milan18

hi.. nice one.. liked it

----------

